# Does your city's buildings have a 13th floor?



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Does your city's buildings have a 13th floor? When I was in Manila, I noticed that all of the skyscrapers I've been to don't have a 13th floor. It goes from 11, 12 then to 14. It's the same with the hotel I stayed in Las Vegas (Flamingo).

I think the reason why these buildings don't have a 13th floor is because of course 13 is an unlucky no. 

In HK, some buildings don't have a 13th floor. But there are some buildings that don't have floors that end up with a 4 like 14, 24, 34, etc. 

How about your city?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Many of Hong Kong's buildings have 13th floors. Even the ones with 4's as well. Omitting them is a recent phenomenon. The public housing estate designers would care less to omit these ones.


----------



## yin_yang (May 29, 2006)

my condo doesn't have one...as mitch hedberg would say, if you jumped out of the 14th floor or higher you'd die a little sooner than you expected.


----------



## XCRunner (Nov 19, 2005)

^^lol. I think it's stupid to skip 13. So the 14th floor is the 13th floor now. So what? Just because you don't call it the 13th floor, doesn't mean that isn't what it is.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

I have seen this in apartment buildings in Australia. Either in floors, or apartment numbers, where the 13th is omitted.

Here in Germany though, apartment buildings do have a 13th floor.


----------



## Adrian Smith fan (Mar 17, 2007)

sears tower does


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I just find it crazy when the 13th flr is omitted. Honestly I don't believe in superstitions and I don't think if a building has one it means bad luck.

13 is just a number


----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

In Japan, some buildings, especially hospitals, don't have room numbers that end up with 4 or 9, because 4 is pronounced the same as 死 death, and 9 as 苦 suffering.
Personally, I don't mind living in one, but I prefer not to if I have another choice. I think it is also the case with most Japanese people.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

XCRunner said:


> ^^lol. I think it's stupid to skip 13. So the 14th floor is the 13th floor now. So what? Just because you don't call it the 13th floor, doesn't mean that isn't what it is.


agree


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

I think 13 is only an unlucky number in western culture.


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

As far as I know...Of couse we have very few building that goes boynd 10 floors so I dont really know...


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Cityplace, at least HVE, in Toronto skips 13 and anyhting ending with 4s.


----------



## jason poon (Jun 25, 2006)

goschio said:


> I think 13 is only an unlucky number in western culture.


13 is also unlucky in HK,
we especially dislike the digit 4 when it pronounces same as "death".


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Lets take *The Jin Mao Tower* in Shanghai. To be honest I never entered the building when I was there so I don't know how they did their floor plans.

The skyscraper has 88 floor which symbolize as double luck. I'm curious if they omit the 13th or floors that end with 4.


----------



## JoshYent (Nov 9, 2006)

interesting


----------



## TowersNYC (May 17, 2003)

All buildings taller than 13 floors have A "13" FLOOR..SOME ARE NOT NUMBERED AS SUCH! but they all have it!!!!


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

I find it very ridiculous not to have the number 13.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

There aren't buildings with 13 floors in my city ><


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

No. No 13, no 4, 14, etc. either.


----------



## Malt (Nov 16, 2004)

yin_yang said:


> my condo doesn't have one...as mitch hedberg would say, if you jumped out of the 14th floor or higher you'd die a little sooner than you expected.


love that guy


----------

